# Grooming advice and equipment



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi. Can anyone advise me what grade (fine, medium or coarse) undercoat rake I need for a golden.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am also new to grooming so I don't have much advice. I did just get a forced air dryer and grooming table and can already tell they are very handy to have.
I've seen this page posted by folks in the past, it is very informative. At the very bottom of the page is a pull down tab for other grooming instructions (feet tail etc)
Morningsage Goldens Grooming


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Jennifer, website you recommend is really useful. I have recently purchased the Deb Oster DVD "See The Difference". It is brilliant, very informative, I can't wait to follow some of the tips on my golden Shelby.


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I am progressing a little further with my grooming of Shelby. I have bought a lot of equipment and have learnt loads from a dvd I purchased. I am now considering purchasing a grooming table to make life easier. There a so many different sizes that I am unsure what size to get. I understand the larger the better, but I really don't want to spend lots of money on one, and don't want to pay extra for a larger one when it is not really required. I noticed on other threads that a 36" seems to be the average and I know this will be sufficient for Shelby. What I am concerned about is if we get a male puppy in the future, will 36" be adequate for him when fully grown?

Any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

36" should be fine. My boy is 2 years old, and 70-75 lbs. this is him on our grooming table.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The best way to get rid of excess fur, is using a professional blower. Often they can be found at dog washes. There are several manufacturers if you wish to purchase one. Chris Christiansen is one brand. When you wash a dog then blow it out, all the loose fur goes. It makes a huge difference in thinning out a coat without using any tools. If you wish to use an undercoat rake, I use CoatKing on my non-show dogs. To find tools, a blower, or a grooming table, look for dog shows in your area. Go to American Kennel Club - akc.org and visit the events page. There will be a search function to look for shows in your state. Then you can see the tools and ask the dealer which ones work best for your dog. Dealers can be a great resource. Please buy from the dealer though and not use their information and purchase online.


----------

